# Will Windows 10 include Media Player?



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

All I could seem to find out for sure is that it doesn't support DVDs (but you can use VLC). Does it still have Windows Media Player though? I am considering updating to it when its released, but no media player would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I know that the Window 10 Technical Preview (build 10130) includes Windows Media Player v12.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also Build 10162.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Also Build 10240


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

So I guess its safe to assume that it will then? Thank you


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

CoolBurn said:


> Also Build 10240


Downloading it right now.

Edit: Download done. I'll install into my VM in the AM. I'll post then with my thoughts. Looking foreword to it.. Heard some good things about this build.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

computersarecool said:


> but no media player would be a deal breaker for me.


Why, why not just use VLC all media playback? Or one of the hundreds of other more advanced media players many people choose to use over WMP.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Having my morning coffee and doing a clean install of build 10240 in my VM as I type.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

According to Microsoft if you upgrade from a version of windows 7 or 8 that includes Windows Media Center you will get windows dvd player for free from the windows store. It should automatically download & install in the background if you're eligible for it. If you do a clean install of windows 10 or upgrade from a version of windows 7 or 8 that doesn't have windows media center then you'll have to buy windows dvd player or use another program like windows media player or VLC. If you go with VLC don't download it from the windows store because that version has been modified so it can't play dvd's. The full version from VLC's website can play dvd's.

Source: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/windows-dvd-player


----------

